# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  onverklaarbaar gewichtsverlies

## Marithhx

Hoi leden,

Ik ben 17 jaar oud, ben ongeveer 1,70 lang en woog in december 2014 ongeveer 63,5 kilo.
Vlak voor de kerstdagen heb ik een paar dagen last gehad van de griep, waarin ik iets minder at dan gewoonlijk (wel 3x per dag + tussendoor iets).
Gelukkig was ik met de kerstdagen weer beter, en kon ik volop genieten van al het lekkers wat op tafel stond. Na de jaarwisseling heb ik besloten om op de weegschaal te gaan staan, waarna ik tot mijn schrik nog maar 61,5 kilo woog. Ik heb het gewichtsverlies maar op de griep afgeschoven en ging van niets ernstigs uit. Vandaag (18 januari 2015) heb ik mij weer gewogen, en ik woog slechts 59,9. Ik snap niet waarom ik blijf afvallen. Ik eet 3 keer per dag een maaltijd, met tussendoortjes wat ik afwissel in gezond en ongezond. Ik eet gewoon zoals ik de laatste jaren ook al doe, maar ik blijf afvallen. Ook heb ik ontzettend veel last van vermoeidheid en zijn mijn lymfeklieren bij mijn liezen gezwollen. Ik heb geen last van stress.

Herkent iemand deze problemen en kan die mij meer vertellen waar dit eventueel vandaan komt? 
Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes Marith

----------

